# fan a problem?



## wesw (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey all I just recently got my first cockatiel, I was just wondering if you guys think running a fan through the night would be a problem? He is in my room with me his cage covered on three sides with a blanket. I usually use a fan to sleep but I'm worried it could be a problem since you have to keep them out of drafts. I'm in the basement but it gets hot and I'd like to use my fan, thanks everyone


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

As long as the fan is not blowing straight onto the cage it should be fine.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I keep a few of my birds in my room and have always run a fan pretty much constantly during summer but on lower settings in winter for the air movement. The birds are only covered at bed time and have all done fine, I do make sure the fan isn't directed right at them though. I'd be miserable with out my fan :lol:

Just keep an eye on him/her for any signs that it's bothering them when it's on, my mums tiel actually did his bath dance in front of the fan once but we didn't let him stay there long


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

A question about fans from me too! Is there a guard for the top of fans so their toes can't go near the blades, out fan has the finger guard but that's too big to stop birdy toes, or anyway to stop them landing on it? Can't use ribbons because Blizz would fly on it ><

I have my fan on now its hot and they're all fine, Sam seems to appreciate the air movement at night, especially when it's too humid


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I use a tower fan so don't really have any problems with their toes, sometimes Myka has perched on it with no problem but that's because the fan section is at the front 

I'm thinking of getting one of those hot/cool dyson fans sometime that don't have blades. Wondering what they would be like with birds?


----------



## Elishiva (Aug 23, 2013)

We have both ceiling fans and AC.
My birds have places that the fan/air doesn't reach and if they don't like the breeze, they go there. But think about them in the wild, the wind blows... it rains... they are subjected to the elements. As long as they have a place to 'get away' they are fine.


----------

